# new taco zone valve



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I was at the wholesaler today and the taco rep was there... showing off their new zone "Sentry"

It actually looks pretty good ... it a four wire zone valve... the valve itself is a ball valve type....

It also has a very low power consumption.... you can put 12 valves on one 40VA transformer

The funny part of the story is...:laughing:

I ask the sales rep to open up the valve so I can see the mechanics of the switch and the motor.....

He removes the screws and prys the motor head open and gears and springs come flying out all over the place :laughing:

i guess they are not made to be opened up..... any how it took about 1/2 hr to put it all back together.... all so had to use some crazy glue to keep it shut because he broke the clips....

I guess now it will be a display model only :laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's some funny stuff man, I bet the rep was embarrassed as hell.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yah he was embrassed

I just wanted to compared it to the other type of zone valves


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

how are they priced compared to the Honeywell? I tried the erie zone valves, but too many failures.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> how are they priced compared to the Honeywell? I tried the erie zone valves, but too many failures.


They are the same price


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah i've been putting in alot of those valves lately much better than the old esp zone heads... The funny thing i was at the factory in cranston RI and watched the station where they assemble the heads and the guy from taco was telling us to never try and open the head not meant to be serviced :laughing:

anyone here installing caleffi zone valves? im curious about those things my suppliers has started pushing them


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> Yeah i've been putting in alot of those valves lately much better than the old esp zone heads... The funny thing was i was at the factory in cranston RI and watched the station where they assemble the heads and the guy from taco was telling us to never try and open the head not meant to be serviced :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: Well they should tell their outside sales reps that :laughing::laughing:

He knows now ...found out the hard way


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I rather stick with H/W.. Easy motor swap when they burn out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mobeoner said:


> I rather stick with H/W.. Easy motor swap when they burn out


 





Mr. Mo Boner, please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll put in almost any zone valve except White Rodgers. I have been curious to try the new taco valve.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Mr. Mo Boner, please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


I have posted an intro


----------



## Hydronictech1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have zone valve failures all the time. I don't think I'd want to install a valve that can't be re-built. We've been using the Honeywells, and they aren't perfect, but if the power head burns out it's an easy fix , and if the valve cartridge leaks/corrodes, it's an easy fix. I don't like how they tend to loosen up over time and allow ghost flow though.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hydronictech1 said:


> I have zone valve failures all the time. I don't think I'd want to install a valve that can't be re-built. We've been using the Honeywells, and they aren't perfect, but if the power head burns out it's an easy fix , and if the valve cartridge leaks/corrodes, it's an easy fix. I don't like how they tend to loosen up over time and allow ghost flow though.


i never said the heads can not come off... its just that you can not open up the heads....

there is a spring lever that allows the head to come off the valve...then head can be replaced


----------



## Hydronictech1 (Jan 13, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> i never said the heads can not come off... its just that you can not open up the heads....
> 
> there is a spring lever that allows the head to come off the valve...then head can be replaced


Yeah, I gotcha, but if the water side fails, you have to sweat the valve out and replace it right?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hydronictech1 said:


> Yeah, I gotcha, but if the water side fails, you have to sweat the valve out and replace it right?


You can switch everything out on the Honeywell, there's a top plate, when it's pulled the whole waterside comes out. Sweat? I hate the sweat ones, flare all the way!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Hydronictech1 said:


> Yeah, I gotcha, but if the water side fails, you have to sweat the valve out and replace it right?


 
I believe the taco valve body has a plug on the underside to access the internal seals.. The newer taco zone valves are basically a stainless steel ball valve design with teflon seals and pretty rugged in my opinion..


And as oldschool mentioned the entire actuator head is easly removable for replacement if needed..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> how are they priced compared to the Honeywell? I tried the erie zone valves, but too many failures.


 Anybody try the Belimo zone valves yet?


----------

